

Over the Hill at 24: Age-Related Cognitive-Motor Decline in Reaction Times - sharksandwich
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0094215

======
rubidium
It was refreshing to see such a well-written and clear-to-understand article
in a domain far outside my expertise. It's amazing to see the lowering of the
looking-doing latency in the higher leagues.

The one thing they seem to need to nail down better is the impact of hours-
per-week. Quoting "Older players do report playing fewer hours per week". It
wasn't clear to me if that could account for the delay in look-see action
instead of just age.

~~~
kpil
It would be nice to see the plot of looking-doing latency vs hours played per
week, as well as hours per week per age cohort,

And why not bin by age and hour per week?

Other than that. Ouch. But on the other hand, I'm getting old enough to notice
that I'm getting slower without even having to read a report about it :-(

------
dang
Previously discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7594583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7594583).

